# Among Carlo Gesualdo madrigal's do you have a favorite one?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it's his third and fourth madrigal is so perfect, like i said to a friend this is not necesarly the most bold but well balance, stronger than his 2 first book of madrigals, less eccentric than his fifth and sixth madrigal all does i like em , 3 remain very strong and fourth i second.

Anyone familiar has i am whit his madrigals i want to comment ,what his personnal choice?
Let says if you had to choose one or two madrigal out of 6 book of madrigals what would it be?

:tiphat:

I have the third in 2 versions


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The Sixth book is genius! I'm amazed at how well Gesualdo handled so much uncharted water in harmony and counterpoint. My favorite is probably "Moro, lasso:"


----------

